# ITComputershop [..........]



## sucre (6 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
sorry habe gesehen dass schon ein Beitrag über oben den genannten besteht.

Aber es muss sein. 
Habe am 23.05. ein Notebook bei IT Computershop bestellt und das Geld auch gleich überwiesen. Voraussichtlich Lieferzeit währe 2 Wochen, nun warte ich schon 6 Wochen. Auf Anfrage per Mail wo das Notebook bleiben würde, bekam ich die Antwort „wir haben unserem Lieferanten eine Nachricht zugesandt, mit der Bitte uns einen verbindlichen Liefertermin zu nennen.Sobald wir eine Antwort erhalten haben, geben wir Ihnen umgehend Bescheid.“ Zwei Tage später kommt eine Mail vom Verrechnungs-System von itcomputershop.de das meine Bestellung geändert wurde in Bearbeitung und das ich auf die Mail antworten kann wenn fragen bestehen würden. Nun musste ich heute feststellen dass die eMailadresse, Fax sowie die Telefonnummer nicht mehr geht. Ich werde jetzt meinen Anwalt aufsuchen und Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen.


Grüße an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [.........]*

ist auch lesenswert

Kennt jemand die Seite: www.b2b-intertrade.com - Seite 3 - Sat.1 Forum


und hier noch eine Adresse vom monsieur bienveillant [............]

Impressum - B2B-Intertrade


----------



## Schotte (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe letztlich ähnliche Erfahrungen wie alle mit ITComputershop gemacht, hatte auch 5 Navis bestellt und gleich überwiesen. Ich bat um eine Geldeingangsbestäötigung, die ich nie erhalten habe, daraufhin wurde ich etwas rüder in meinem Ton. Ich habe mit Anwalt und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gedroht. Erfolglos. Ich habe dann eine Betrrugsanzeige aufgegeben, die läuft noch. Sollte jemand als Nebenkläger sich beteiligen wollen, darf er mich gerne Kontaktieren. Geld habe ich erst wieder bekommen, nach dem ich das Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeleitet habe. Zurzeit bin ich noch dabei einen Gerichtsvollzieher dorthinzu schicken um meine Auslagen zurück zubekommen.
Ich kann allen nur den Tipp geben, Seht euch die AGB an, dort steht, dass die vorraussetzung zum Geschäft ein Gewerbe ist! Kündigt den Vertrag, Setzt eine Frist bis wann das Geld zurück überwiesen sein soll, passiert nichts, Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten. Ich helf euch gerne.
Gruß
Schotte


----------



## sucre (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*

Hallo,


ich würde Ihm ja gerne mit dem Anwalt und Mahnverfahren drohen,
weder eMail,Fax.-oder Tele.Nummer gehen ist alles tot.
Es geht jetzt die Kündigung des Vertrags per Einschreiben mit Rückschein
(eigenhändig) raus, mit einer Frist.Passiert nichts, werden weiter Schritte eingeleitet.

gruß

Sucre


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*

Hallo.
Sie können ganz leicht an die weiteren daten kommen. Die Seite ist jetzt gesperrt und mit Hilfe des domainverwalters   Home: www.denic.de können sie die Daten aufrufen.

Bei Domainabfrage   interposten24     eingeben ohne .de    wichtig.
Nächste Seite ganz unten  auf akzeptieren und schon hast du deine gesuchten Daten. Aber die sind ohnehin überall bekannt vor allem bei der Polizei und dem zuständigem Sachbearbeiter. 

Gruß von einem der auch reigefallen ist, Rolf


----------



## Franzi 74 (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*



Schotte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe letztlich ähnliche Erfahrungen wie alle mit ITComputershop gemacht, hatte auch 5 Navis bestellt und gleich überwiesen. Ich bat um eine Geldeingangsbestäötigung, die ich nie erhalten habe, daraufhin wurde ich etwas rüder in meinem Ton. Ich habe mit Anwalt und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gedroht. Erfolglos. Ich habe dann eine Betrrugsanzeige aufgegeben, die läuft noch. Sollte jemand als Nebenkläger sich beteiligen wollen, darf er mich gerne Kontaktieren. Geld habe ich erst wieder bekommen, nach dem ich das Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeleitet habe. Zurzeit bin ich noch dabei einen Gerichtsvollzieher dorthinzu schicken um meine Auslagen zurück zubekommen.
> Ich kann allen nur den Tipp geben, Seht euch die AGB an, dort steht, dass die vorraussetzung zum Geschäft ein Gewerbe ist! Kündigt den Vertrag, Setzt eine Frist bis wann das Geld zurück überwiesen sein soll, passiert nichts, Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten. Ich helf euch gerne.
> Gruß
> Schotte


Hallo ich habe bei Computerstop im Mai 10 Nokia Handy gekauft und und weder Ware noch mein Geld bekommen hab schon eine straffanzeige gemacht und die Sache einem Anwalt übergeben das Problem ist das es die Adresse nicht gibt die im Internet angegeben  hat irgend jemand von dem  Herrn R_xxxx _eine Adresse danke Franzi


----------



## sucre (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [R?S?U?]*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand der auch auf S:  R. (IT Computershop) reingefallen ist die zuständige Polizeibehörde und den Sacharbeiter nennen?? Und mir umgehend zu kommen lassen. 

Schon mal im Voraus besten Dank


----------



## Franzi 74 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*

Hallo Danke für deine Antwort  würde gerne mit  Rookie  persönlich über diesen Thema reden brauche dringen einen Ratschlag und Hilfe Danke Franzi 74


----------



## Schotte (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [..........]*



Franzi 74 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe bei Computerstop im Mai 10 Nokia Handy gekauft und und weder Ware noch mein Geld bekommen hab schon eine straffanzeige gemacht und die Sache einem Anwalt übergeben das Problem ist das es die Adresse nicht gibt die im Internet angegeben hat irgend jemand von dem Herrn R_xxxx _eine Adresse danke Franzi


 
Hallo, sorry habe erst jetzt meine Mails abgerufen, bevor der ITComputershop nach Berlin gegangen ist, war er in Brandenburg. Inhaber [ edit]  in Lückenwalde. Bei Bedarf suche ich dir gerne das Aktenzeichen und den Sachbearbeiter der KriPo raus, der als Sachbearbeiter meiner Strafanzeige anzusprechen ist.
Vielleicht sollte dein Anwalt aber über das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt in Berlin gehen, denn dort müsste der Gewerbetreibende aufzufinden sein.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## sucre (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: ITComputershop [R?S?U?]*

Hallo,

das Einschreibe mit Rückschein kam zurück mit dem Vermerk:
''Empfänger/Firma unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln''
Werde jezt die Polizei und meinen Anwalt einschalten und Strafanzeige stellen.




Schotte schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf suche ich dir gerne das Aktenzeichen und den Sachbearbeiter der KriPo raus, der als Sachbearbeiter meiner Strafanzeige anzusprechen ist.


 
[email protected] kannst mir vieleicht als PN zu kommen lassen, schon mal besten dank im voraus

Gruß Steff


----------

